

Quantopian Emerges From Beta, Sets Out to Revolutionize Algorithmic Trading - gourneau
https://www.quantopian.com/

======
fawce
see also:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2013/01/23/quantopian...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2013/01/23/quantopian-
brings-algorithmic-trading-to-masses/)

